# Drucken in Word -nur Text- keine Bilder! Hilfeee!



## nichtvergebenernick (12. Januar 2005)

Hallo, ich habe folgendes Problem:

Ich besitze vorgefertigte Formulare, auf dem Formular ist auch eine Grafik drauf.

In Word habe ich das gleiche Formular, will aber das nur der Text gedruckt wird, nicht
das Bild bzw. die Grafik. Kann ich es irgendwie einstellen, das man die Grafik zwar im 
Worddokument sieht, aber beim Drucken diese nicht mitgedruckt wird?

Wer weiß da bescheid? Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar.

MfG
Volkan


----------



## Nicki (12. Januar 2005)

Hallo Volkan,

ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das wirklich funktioniert (hab es nicht ausprobiert) und vor allem, ob dir das was hilft. Aber probiere mal Folgendes in Word aus:

Extras --> Optionen --> Reiter "Drucken" und deaktiviere dort "Zeichnungsobjekte"

Ich hoffe, das klappt!

Viele Grüße
Nicki


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. Januar 2005)

Vielleicht ist es auch moeglich die Grafik auszuwaehlen und der dann zu sagen, dass sie nicht gedruckt werden soll. Ist jetzt nur 'ne Theorie. Bin grad unter Linux, kann also nicht mit Word rumprobieren.


----------

